# Question about antibodies test



## tiffy2shoes (Aug 27, 2010)

I just started taking the synthroid that was prescribed to me this past week. My doctor wants me to have my antibodies tested by sometime next week. Will taking the synthroid affect this test? I'm just concerned about getting a "false negative" for hashi's.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiffy2shoes said:


> I just started taking the synthroid that was prescribed to me this past week. My doctor wants me to have my antibodies tested by sometime next week. Will taking the synthroid affect this test? I'm just concerned about getting a "false negative" for hashi's.


I do think that it might affect some of the tests. For instance the thyroid stimulating antibodies as well as the blocking ones.

Please call and inquire. You have posed a very very good question.

Let's see what others have to say.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Have the test anyway. It will either be positive or negative. If it's positive then you are relatively safe in assuming it is an autoimmune thyroid condition. If it's negative then just "discard" the results and retest again if your TSH goes out of whack in spite of medication.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

It usually takes a good two weeks of Synthroid before it is fully in one's system, so I doubt it will have a large affect on your antibodies testing.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

In my case, my TPO was tested before I was put on any thyroid meds and was 198. About a month after I was on thyroid meds I had another TPO and my level went up to 269. I don't think the meds had any bearing on my TPO. JMHO.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

You don't have to have antibodies to have a thyroid problem deserving of treatment. Why the worry over a false negative?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lainey said:


> You don't have to have antibodies to have a thyroid problem deserving of treatment. Why the worry over a false negative?


That too! But, trying to get a doctor to treat is sometimes an indomitable task. They only run TSH, T4 and T3 and if all are in range, they fluff the patient off.

It's just a mess. Welcome!


----------



## Melissa907 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello!
My thyroid antibodies were tested and my numbers were above 600! Can anyone shed some light as to what "normal" is and what their numbers were? I definitely have Hashi's but was curious as to what that number really meant. Thanks!!
<3<3<3


----------



## tiffy2shoes (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you all for your feedback/advice! I didn't even think about the fact that if the test was "negative" that doesn't neccessarily mean that I don't have a problem. Thanks again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Melissa907 said:


> Hello!
> My thyroid antibodies were tested and my numbers were above 600! Can anyone shed some light as to what "normal" is and what their numbers were? I definitely have Hashi's but was curious as to what that number really meant. Thanks!!
> <3<3<3


What antibodies? TPO (antimicrosomal) or some of these listed below?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html


----------

